# Sticky  Choosing your own repairer



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*Choosing your own repairer.*

Hi,

I was contacted recently by one of the clubs we work with. They were concerned about the issue of 'approved repairers' and they wanted to know what our insurer partners' stance would be.

Clearly, most car club members wouldn't want just anyone repairing their pride & joy - you probably have a preferred bodyshop in mind already as you're reading this. And this is where the issue lies.

If you have an accident and want to use your preferred bodyshop over the insurer's approved repairer, can you do it without penalty?

We've heard that some insurers make it difficult by doubling the excess or not using genuine OEM parts. That's not what you want!

I checked with our main insurers and they are very accommodating. They recognise that car enthusiasts like you will be more interested in who the repairer is and whether any parts are pattern or genuine.

So I'm pleased to confirm that *you are able to request that your preferred bodyshop is used*. Where there's no reason not to use them i.e. they are not majorly uncompetitive, *the insurers on our panel will be happy to accommodate your request.*

There will be *NO increased excess* and, wherever possible, the use of *genuine parts* will be approved.

The only slight downside when you choose your own garage is that the insurers can't control whether your repairer has a courtesy car available. But I guess for many of you your club car is not your main vehicle and if that is a problem it's still possible they will have one available for you - it just can't be guaranteed by your insurer.

If you like the sound of having the freedom to choose your own repairer please call us for your car insurance quote on *0800 917 2274*.

And don't forget, if you request your quote before 30/11 you'll be in with a chance to *WIN a £250 AMAZON VOUCHER* in time for Christmas, courtesy of the Chris Knott 'Awesome Autumn' Prize Draw.

best,
Nick

**************
*Recent Testimonials*

_"I have been with Chris Knott for a few years now and no one can touch them or get close to what I'm quoted by these guys. Top quality can't recommend them enough."_ *gearinator, RoverTech*

_"Thumbs up for Chris Knott. New policy for my returning R32 (collecting tomorrow!) and a great renewal. 20% cheaper than G********* for identical cover. Very pleasant to deal with so a thank you to Kim on the phone today."_ *VED, R32 Owners Club*

_"Have used Chris Knott the last 5 years. Superb service and always the cheapest rate around."_ *Notleks, Seat Cupra forum*

**************


----------

